# Der goldene Scheißhaufen 2009



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Dezember 2009)

Welcher Promi, welches Lied, welcher Politiker oder welcher Film hat euch 2009 am meisten genervt?
 Kategorie 1:
 Schlimmster Promi 2009
 Welcher Promi hat sich 2009 am schlechtesten Verhalten und am meisten genervt?
 Kategorie 2:
 Schlechtestes und nervigstes Lied 2009
 Welcher Song hat euch 2009 zur Weisglut gebracht? Bei welchem Song habt ihr den Radio zerhauen?
 Schlechtester Politiker
 Welcher Politiker hat 2009 die größte Scheiße gebaut und soltle diese vergoldet bekommen?
Schlechtester Film:
Welcher Film, war das illegale Downlaoden und das lapprige Popcorn nicht wert?
Der Contest läuft wie folgt ab:
Jeder schlägt für jede Kategorie (müssen nicht alle sein) 1 Kandidaten vor. Man muss jedoch begründen, wieso man den goldenen Scheißhaufen an den/die/das geben will.
Der/die/das ausgewählte wird dann nominiert, wenn 1 weiterer dasselbe vorschlägt.
Wenn genügend Nominierte da sind (zw. 5 und 10), dann wird eine Umfrage gestartet. Die Länge überleg ich mir, wenn genug zusammen sind. Wenn ich jmd. vergesse auf die Liste zu setzen, dann mir bitte melden. Und noch eine bitte: Kein Flamewar darüber, wieso der eine jetzt das nicht gut fand und jmd. ganz anderer Meinung ist. Dann heißt es: And the goldebe Scheißhaufen goes to...
*Morgen (12.12.09) um 18 Uhr beginnen die Wahlen exakt eine Woche lang, bis zum Samstag, den 19 Dezember.*


----------



## Soladra (9. Dezember 2009)

Promi:Lady Gaga
Lied: Last Christmas
Politiker: Merkel
Film: Biss zum Morgengrauen

Muss ich Kommentare abgeben? Ich glaube nicht,oder?^^


----------



## Breakyou (9. Dezember 2009)

*Promi* _ Robert Pattison & Paris Hilton_- Paris Hilton kann man sich denken/Robert Pattison ist ein typischer Teenieschönling
*Lied* _ Broken Strings_ - ich kann es einfach nicht mehr hören
*Politiker* _ fällt mir keiner ein_
*Film* _Twillight & ZweiOhrKüken_- Twillight Ein Film über Werwölfe und Vampire? - Zweiohrküken  Till Schweiger


Edit: Ouh begründen


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

*Nominierte Promi:* robert pattinson 
*Nominierte Lied:* lady kaka pokerface & green day 21 guns
*Nominierte Politiker:* merkäl
*Nominierte Film:* twilight 2ohrküken


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Dezember 2009)

Nominiertromi: Robert Pattinson
    Politiker: Merkel
    Film: 2 Ohrküken
            Twilight Filme.


----------



## Nawato (9. Dezember 2009)

*Nominierte Promi:* Lady Kaka
*Nominierte Lied:*Lady Kaka Pokerface
*Nominierte Politiker:* Angela Ferkel
*Nominierte Film:*Twilight2 (KOTZ), 2ohrkücken oder so


----------



## Death_Master (9. Dezember 2009)

Nominierte Promi: Susan Boyle, auch wenn sie kein Promi ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nominierte Lied: Stadt
Nominierte Politiker: Barack Obama
Nominierte Film: 2012


----------



## marion9394 (9. Dezember 2009)

> Nominierte Promi: 1.Robert Pattinson
> ...
> Nominierte Film: ..., 2.Twilight



grrrr -.-


----------



## Lekraan (9. Dezember 2009)

Promi: Lady Gaga ... (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hasse sie!!!)
Song: Pokerface, und das andere von Lady Kaka
Politiler: -
Film: Lauras Stern


----------



## Tic0 (9. Dezember 2009)

Promi: Till Schweiger
Lied: LadyGaga - Pokerface 
Politiker: Guido Westerwelle
Film: Saw


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. Dezember 2009)

Promi: Micheal Jackson (an sich hatte ich kein Problem mit ihm: Das Problem war der Rummel als er gestorben ist.Die Medien haben da fast so getan als wäre das der Beginn der Apokalypse).
Lied: Grundsätzlich alles mit Tokio Hotel
Politiker: Ich zeige momentan kein großes Interesse an der Politik.
Film: Hmmm....mal überlegen....ne, Film-fan bin ich auch nicht.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Promi:Lady Gaga
> Lied: Last Christmas
> Politiker: Merkel
> Film: Biss zum Morgengrauen
> ...




ich bin ganz deiner meinung >.<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Dezember 2009)

Last Chrismas ist nun au nominiert.


----------



## Tabuno (9. Dezember 2009)

Promi:Lady Gaga
Lied: Pokerface
Politiker: Guido Westerwelle
Film: Biss zum Morgengrauen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Dezember 2009)

Westerwelle ist au dabei.


----------



## Ykon (9. Dezember 2009)

Promi: Michael Jackson, kann ich mich nur anschließen. Der Medienrummel ist einfach lächerlich... so viel zum Thema "ehret die Toten".
Lied: Green Day - 21 Guns Ich konnte es mir nie anhören.
Politiker: Sarkozy. Ich konnt ich mir genau so wenig anhören. Alleine seine Art udn sein Auftreten.. *Gänsehaut*
Film: Twilight  - Teenie hype, ich hasse es.


Grüße


edit: TE kann ja von jeder Kategorie die "top 5" entscheiden, die hier am meisten aufgezählt werden und dann eine richtige Umfrage mit diesen machen. Das würd mich eher interessieren.

edit2: Okay, das kommt davon, wenn ich nicht den kompletten Post vom TE lese! *g*
Never mind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Dezember 2009)

Jackson und 21 Guns sind dabei.
Achja: Wenn einem noch jmd einfällt, dann darf er den am nächsten tag auch noch posten, selbst wenn er schon en paar einer Kategorie hat. Für alle die noch net haben, tut es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2009)

Merkel, Westerwelle... den wichtigsten Politiker vergesst Ihr:
Ursula von der Leyen


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Merkel, Westerwelle... den wichtigsten Politiker vergesst Ihr:
> Ursula von der Leyen


/sign. Der schlimmste Politiker 2009 ist für mich trotzdem Merkel, bei der Ministerauswahl... Schäuble und von der Leyen in so hohen Positionen, na dankeschön.
Mal davon abgesehen dass ich Westerwelle als Aussenminister für eine totale Fehlbesetzung halte...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Dezember 2009)

Ok, ich füge von der Leyen dazu.


----------



## TheBattery (9. Dezember 2009)

Lady kacka
Pokerface
kA bin kein deutscher
twillight


----------



## Haxxler (9. Dezember 2009)

Promi: Kanye West
Lied: Sido - Hey Du
Politiker: Silvio Berlusconi
Film: Die Twilight-Scheiße


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Dezember 2009)

Ok, jetzt mach mal ich auch.
Promi: Der Papst. Hat soviele Afrikaner aufm Gewissen.
Politiker: Berlusconi. Mein Lateinlehrer hasst den. Mein Lateinlehrer hat Ahnung also Silvio Berlusconi.
Lied: Krieger des Lichts von SIlbermond. Scheiß sinnloser Text, scheiß Melodie.
Film: Transformers



Berlusconi kommt dazu.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Dezember 2009)

hey Krieger des Lichts ist klasse ich mags voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (9. Dezember 2009)

Promi: Oliver Pocher (same shit as every year)
Lied: Paparazzi
Politiker: Guido Westerwelle
Film: Zwei Ohr Küken


----------



## Death_Master (9. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mein Lateinlehrer hat Ahnung also Silvio Berlusconi.




Sicher nicht, Berlusconi ist einer der größten Politiker aller Zeiten!


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Dezember 2009)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Sicher nicht, Berlusconi ist einer der größten Politiker aller Zeiten!


ich hoffe einfach mal das es ironie war ansonst 

/facepalm


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> wtf--



Soll ich Krieger des Lichts klei nominieren?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Dezember 2009)

Ihr könnt gerne noch ne andre Kategorie vorschlagen.
Achja, Krieger des Lichts is auch drin, ich glaube das mag wirklich keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ihr könnt gerne noch ne andre Kategorie vorschlagen.
> Achja, Krieger des Lichts is auch drin, ich glaube das mag wirklich keiner
> 
> 
> ...


pff lauter kostverächter hier -.-


----------



## Sascha_BO (10. Dezember 2009)

*Promi* 
Mario Barth => ein Comedian der sich völlig unlustig für pseudolustige Werbung verhökert
der gesammte Jackson-Clan => Geld stinkt auch nach dem Tod nicht
Papst B. XVI => Lebensweisheiten für Afrika

*Lied* 
David Ratata & Akon - Sexy Bitch => Plastikpop in Endlosschleife aus der Konserve
Mr. Hoden & eine Kanne West - Supernova => siehe oben
Shakira - She Wolf (oder ein anderes) => wann stellt endlich jemand diese untalentierte Kreis(ch)säge ab?
<_hier lassen sich für dieses Jahr noch unglaublich viele Songs eintragen_>

*Politiker* 
Ursula ist am Leyden
Guido "juhu, ich darf endlich mitregieren" Westerwilli
Obama => Yes, he can... mit 30.000 zusätzlichen Soldaten (Georg W. wirds freuen) und noch immer geöffneter "Sammelstelle" Guantanamo

*Film* 
Transformers 2
Star Trek


----------



## Alion (10. Dezember 2009)

*Promi* Michael Jackson. Respektive das Drama, dass um seinen Tod gemacht wurde.
*Lied* Lady Gaga - Pokerface
*Politiker* Muammar al-Gaddafi. Ich bin Schweizer noch fragen?
*Film* Keine Ahnung... von denen die ich gesehen habe war keiner wirklich schlechter dabei.


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (10. Dezember 2009)

Promi: Shakira, kann weder singen noch tanzen und wird trotzdem auf die medienwelt losgelassen, und ihren "sechsi" hüftschwung empfinde ich eher als nervöse Zuckung, desweiteren wäre dort noch Michael Moore. Er war mal ein guter dokumentar filmer ist aber in den letzten Jahr(en) auf den anti bush und "i hate america" zug aufgesprungen um zeug zu verkaufen was die leute eigentlicht schon wissen

Lied: vor noch knapp einem monat hätte hier noch poker face gestanden, aber ich bin zu dem entschluss gekommen das eine figur wie lady GaGa nicht wirklich real sein kann, sondern eher eine versinnbildlichung und persiflage auf unser popkulturelles leben ist und als solche kann ich sie nicht verurteilen.
Krieger des lichts... bin ich eigentlich der einzige der im text immer "anale krieger des lichts versteht"? 
ich entscheide mich für: "amazing horse"
^^ ne das ding ist genial, also ich sage: mechanisch von tokio hotel<-- der song ist einfach schlecht, einfach einfach schlecht

Politiker:
essenzielle wurde schon genannt

Filme: um ein film als schlecht zu bezeichnen muss ich ihn wenigstens gesehen haben, da ich mir weder transformers noch Twighlite angetan habe weiß kann ich dazu nichts sagen


----------



## Nawato (10. Dezember 2009)

Fleischy schrieb:


> ich entscheide mich für: "amazing horse"



BOAH wegen dir hab ich das wieder im Kopf, das schreckliche Lied verfolgt mich!!!!! Get on my Horse, my Horse is Amazing, give him a lick... xD ach du Scheice


----------



## Martel (10. Dezember 2009)

Promi: tja, schaue kein Fernsehen. Daher sind das alles nur B Promis. Aber diese Güllleschan  Kamps.. Wie auch immer. Die ist Stock doof. Und regt mic nur auf. Quotenfrau.

Lied:   Ich ersetze das mal durch  1Einslive. Das wirklich schlechteste Radioprogramm. Immer der gleiche Mist. Dadrum höre ich es nicht mehr.

Politiker: Westerwelle

Film: 2012 der schlechteste Film seit langer zeit. Soviel wurde noch nie im Knio gebuuuuht!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Dezember 2009)

Neu dazu: Papst, Obama, 2012, amazing horse, Mario Barth und Transformers 2.


----------



## Breakyou (10. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt mach mal ich auch.
> Promi: Der Papst. Hat soviele Afrikaner aufm Gewissen.
> Politiker: Berlusconi. Mein Lateinlehrer hasst den. Mein Lateinlehrer hat Ahnung also Silvio Berlusconi.
> Lied: Krieger des Lichts von SIlbermond. Scheiß sinnloser Text, scheiß Melodie.
> ...



Mein Lateinlehrer kann ihn auch nicht leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> pff lauter kostverächter hier -.-


 ich mags auch... ein bisschen...


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> ich mags auch... ein bisschen...


*freu*


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Dezember 2009)

*Promi:* Till Schweiger, mit seinen zwei Gesichtsausdrücken: froh =/ und traurig =\
*Lied:* Thriller und Beat it, Jacko in ehren, aber das war nimmer schon!
*Film:* Der keine ahnung wievielste Saw-teil, Teil 1 fand ich schon "angeheitert" mies :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Dezember 2009)

Till Schweiger kommt dazu.


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (11. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Neu dazu: Papst, Obama, 2012, amazing horse, Mario Barth und Transformers 2.



amazing horse war nicht gemeint sondern mechanisch von tokio hotel


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Dezember 2009)

Fleischy schrieb:


> amazing horse war nicht gemeint sondern mechanisch von tokio hotel



Mhh, ich glaube amazing horse lass ich und füge aber auch noch Tokio Hotel hinzu. Ich finde nämlich amazing horse au kake und Tokio Hotel au 10 fach kake...


----------



## Ykon (11. Dezember 2009)

Fleischy schrieb:


> amazing horse war nicht gemeint sondern mechanisch von tokio hotel



*holt seinen Klugscheißer-Stab raus und springt in die Luft*


Ich hör zwar wirklich kein Tokio Hotel, aber die Single heißt "Automatisch" bzw. auf englisch "automatic".
Aber einer Rollenspiel-Community darf man ja sowas nicht vorwerfen *g*


btw: wann ist die Umfrage dran? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> *holt seinen Klugscheißer-Stab raus und springt in die Luft*
> 
> 
> Ich hör zwar wirklich kein Tokio Hotel, aber die Single heißt "Automatisch" bzw. auf englisch "automatic".
> ...


Ich würd mal sagen. Morgen oder so. Wenn noch paar Vorschläge kommen.


----------



## F-S-N (11. Dezember 2009)

Promi: Michael Jackson
Lieder: Automatisch
Politiker: Obama....obwohl eig die meisten Politiker es verdient haben...
Film: Twilight


----------



## Laz0rgun (11. Dezember 2009)

Naja, meine Meinung wurde schon überall genannt, außer in Musik =)

Marit Larssen - If a Song could get me you ( nach 1k mal ist jedes Lied scheiße, vorallem wenns gleichzeitig im Fernsehen bei Pro 7 und im Radio läuft, und das alle Viertelstd...)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Dezember 2009)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Naja, meine Meinung wurde schon überall genannt, außer in Musik =)
> 
> Marit Larssen - If a Song could get me you ( nach 1k mal ist jedes Lied scheiße, vorallem wenns gleichzeitig im Fernsehen bei Pro 7 und im Radio läuft, und das alle Viertelstd...)



Ok, ich mag das Lied auch net. Die Melodie werde ich wohl noch in 70 Jahren kennen...
Also Lieder plus 1.
Ankündigung: Morgen um 18 Uhr beginnen die Wahlen exakt eine Woche lang, bis zum Samstag, den 19 Dezember. Irh könnt wenn die Umfrage begonnen hat sagen, wieso ihr so gewählt habt.
Bis morgen um 17 Uhr können noch Vorschläge eingehen!


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. Dezember 2009)

*Film:* Freitag der 13. (2009)
für mich die größte Remake-Enttäuschung des Jahres. Wenn einem nichtmal ein neuer Ansatz Einfällt kann man´s auch lassen.

*Promi:* Robbie Williams
nach 2 (oder 3?) Jahren Pause wieder da und wird quer durch alle Medien gehyped als wäre er DER Superstar schlechthin, und das Rund um die Uhr... bis man freiwillig abschaltet wenn man den irgendwo sieht. Dazu diese nervige (er hat schon besseres gebracht) 08/15-Schnarchnummer "Bodies" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lied:* Bodies (Robbie Williams)
laaaaaaangweilig und trotzdem wirds rauf und runter genudelt


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2009)

Im Endspurt tu ich jetzt alle auf die Liste, die mit guter Begründung genannt werden! Also Promi Robbie Williams kommt dazu.
Lied Bodies kommt dazu. Und Film Freitag der 13. (2009) kommen dazu. (Ich hasse rmks, die gemacht werden, weil das original sau viel Kohle reingebracht hat...)


----------



## noizycat (12. Dezember 2009)

Promi: Mario Barth ... prollig, doof, nervt nur, und dann muss man den auch noch in der Werbung ertragen ... zum kotzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(persönliche Alternativen: Brangelina wegen purer Overdose, Chris Brown wegen seinem *keiner mag mich - wieso blos* mimimi, Oliver Pocher ... außer dumm daherreden kann der auch nix)

Lied: Marit Larssen .... war einfach zuviel des Guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Bodies folgt gleich darauf

Politiker: Merkel ... man muss sich nur das Kabinett anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Film: Twilight - Bis(s) .... der Hype, aaaaah ... und so ein sinnloser Titel ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2009)

Ok. Brangelina kommen dazu (im Doppelpack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), Oliver Pocher und Chris Brown.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2009)

Die Umfrage wird jetzt erstellt. Um 18 Uhr geht sie dann los!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2009)

Damit sind die Wahlen eröffnet.


----------



## Breakyou (12. Dezember 2009)

oh nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Amazing Horse ist nominiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ihr werdet es in der Luft zerfetzen..


----------



## kennydgs (13. Dezember 2009)

hm, bei den Politikern fehlt mir auf jedenfall Schäuble, da ich nicht glaube das alles was die gute Ursula von sich gegeben hat, dieses jahr, auf ihrem eigenen mist gewachsen ist.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (13. Dezember 2009)

Wie zur Hölle kann ich mich zwischen Lady Gaga, dem Papst und Michael Jackson entscheiden ?! Da muss man schon mehrere Sachen ankreuzen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und alle aufgezeigten Lieder waren ein Alptraum für meine Ohren ausser If a Song could get me you und Bodies, weil ich die nicht kenne.


----------



## Breakyou (13. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Und alle aufgezeigten Lieder waren ein Alptraum für meine Ohren ausser If a Song could get me you und Bodies, weil ich die nicht kenne.



hast du in den letzten, sagen wir 3 Monaten, Fernsehen geguckt?


----------



## Reflox (13. Dezember 2009)

Promi: Lady Kaka + Robert Pattinson, Lady GaGa ist wie der Name schon sagt: einfach nur gaga, Robert: hässlich und doch wollen alle Weiber ihn haben....
Politiker: Merkel + Bush, Ich glaube da gibts nicht viel zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lied: Jungle Drum (oder so) Lafy KaKa Lieder, allgemein super Gangsta-Rap: Es klingt einfach nur besch* und tut in den Ohren weh!
Film: Twilight-Filme, 2OhrKüken, einfach nur doof, ah! Hab noch paar Twilight-Witze: Gestern hab ich ein Pokémon gefangen, es hiess Bis(s)asam, oder ich bin Bi(s)(s)-Sexuell aber nur ein bis(s)chen, wir haben keine Bis(s)quits nur Bis(s)tatien, und wisst ihr was ich mache? Selbstmord, mit einer Bis(s)tole! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. P-Wörter sind extra in B-Wörter verwandlet worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis(s) zu meinem nächsten Beitrag^^


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Dezember 2009)

Promi: Robert Enke
Politiker: Berlusconi
Lied: 21 Guns - Greenday
Film: Watchmen


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Dezember 2009)

ich möchte alle wählen außer "Krieger des lichts" und den FIlm 2012 der war zwar nix besonderes aber effekttechnisch definitv klasse gemacht :O


----------



## Falathrim (14. Dezember 2009)

Promi: Michael Jackson und Robert Enke  -  Michael Jackson is dead, dont pretend you give a shit you motherfucking hypocrites remember what you said and did...
Lied: Du hast den schönsten Arsch der Welt, Krieger des Lichts, alles von Jacko etc.
Politiker: Guttenberg - Keine Ahnung von nichts, die inhaltslosesten Aussagen die Deutschland je gesehen hat, und führt trotzdem die scheiß Beliebtheitsskala an...außerdem die gesamte alte SPD-Spitze (und die neue auch schon wieder bald). Steinmeyer, Münte, Nahles, Kotze.
Film: Twilight, bzw. ganz neu Avatar - es ist nur ein verdammter Technikfilm. Regiemeisterwerk schön und gut, aber wir reden über James Camerons "Avatar" und nicht über Copollas "Der Pate"


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Dezember 2009)

Keiner den ich kenn hat Amazing Horse gekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und ein paar sind süchtig davon geworden und haben epileptische Anfälle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Breakyou (14. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Keiner den ich kenn hat Amazing Horse gekannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was ein Zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir genau so Amazing Horse wird von meinen Freunden in Audiosurf rauf und runter gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F-S-N (14. Dezember 2009)

@0/8/15 Casual




Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finde die alle schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin mir zwar sicher, dass ich mit folgenden Post den Hass der gesamten Community auf mich ziehen werde, aber was solls.

Ich finde, dass Mario Barth noch nominiert werden sollte. Die Media Markt Werbungen gehen mir einfach tierisch auf die Nerven. Ich persöhnlich finde ja auch, dass Mario Barth den Humor einer Käsestulle hat, aber damit stehe ich wohl alleine.

Das schlimmste Lied ist, mit Abstand, Jungle Drum. Ich weiß zwar nicht wer es singt, aber das möchte ich beim besten Willen auch nicht wissen.

Poliker sind für mich alle gleich schlimm.

Film: Saw 6. Mich wunderts eigentlich, weshalb er noch nicht nominiert wurde. Die Serie ist doch schon ab Teil 2 totaler Müll. Ich gucke die Filme auch nur, weil ich wissen will, wie die Geschichte weiter geht und nicht weil ich sehen will, wie sich irgendwelche Leute auf irgendeine perverse Weise selbst abschlachten.

gegrüßt!


----------



## Teufelsgurke (14. Dezember 2009)

Da möcht ich doch auch mal so meinen Senf dazu geben..ich mein dass ist genau mein thema sich über iwelche sachen aufzuregen ^.^

Ich finde,mit RIIIIIIIIIIIIESIGEM Abstand Robert Pattinson am allerschlimmsten..ich weiß nicht vielleicht noch nicht mal den menschen..aber so wie er vermarktet wird. ich meine jedes 8-22 Jährige Mädchen/Frau sieht in ihm nur noch den EDWARD den glitzernden Vampir. 

Schlimmstes Lied..für mich war es Marit Larsen mit ihrem Liedchen..es war so poppig so lieb,so fröhlich ,so nervig...das kann ich garnicht gebrauchen..so als jemand mit anderem musikgeschmack..*hust* metal. ;D

Politiker = hab ich ja mal keine Ahnung von Politik habe aber die Zensursula gewählt..die Gründe dürften sich doch eig ergeben oder?

Film.. wieder Twilight.. ich gebe zu ..die ganze Story is Grütze,aber der Schreibstil der Autorin ist wirklich wirklich gut. Habe auch noch andere Bücher von ihr gelesen und nicht ansatzweise so wie Twilight.
Ich gebe zu ich hasse es dass man diese ganze Fantasy Vampir Werwolf sache so ins kitschige süßliche, girlige zieht.. Vampir und Werwölfe nicht= süße jungs und liebe und der ganze quatsch.

das wars erstmal von meinem kleinen Aufzählung..ich könnte noch länger über sowas schimpfen..aber ich denke dass is erstmal genug 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Dezember 2009)

Teufelsgurke schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu ich hasse es dass man diese ganze Fantasy Vampir Werwolf sache so ins kitschige süßliche, girlige zieht.. Vampir und Werwölfe nicht= süße jungs und liebe und der ganze quatsch.



JA! endlich versteht mich mal jemand!
ich brauch mal wieder sonen streifen wie underworld mit viel blut unso : /


----------



## Sascha_BO (14. Dezember 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> JA! endlich versteht mich mal jemand!
> ich brauch mal wieder sonen streifen wie underworld mit viel blut unso : /


Bedank dich bei den Kids die Vampirromantik im Moment gaaaaanz voll toll süüüüüß finden und Nasen wie Robert Pattinson anschmachten... dabei erinnert der Kerl mich immer an ein Schaf auf Valium. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Vorbei ist halt erstmal die Zeit wo Vampire noch "Monster" waren. Aber zum Glück hat der Rotz nur vier Teile und VIEL sülziger kanns kaum noch werden.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Dezember 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Bedank dich bei den Kids die Vampirromantik im Moment gaaaaanz voll toll süüüüüß finden und Nasen wie Robert Pattinson anschmachten... dabei erinnert der Kerl mich immer an ein Schaf auf Valium.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



beschwör das unmögliche nicht herbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Dezember 2009)

Wer sagt das Vampire und Romantik und Liebe nicht zusammengehören? In dem lächerlichen Ausmaße wie bei Twilight sicher nicht, aber Dracula war, als es entstand, ein Buch, das viel mit verdeckter Liebe und vor allem der Romantik und Erotik, dem entdecken der Lust zu tun hatte...in der prüden Gesellschaft des späten 19. und frühen 20. regelrecht revolutionär angehaucht. Wer sich mit der Gesellschaft von damals beschäftigen will, sollte sich am besten mit Sigmund Freud und seinem Stand in Wien beschäftigen *fg*

Aber ich muss euch trotzdem zustimmen:
Twilight ist zum Kotzen, ein saumäßiger Girlie- (und umso schlimmer, auch Männer-) Hype, bei dem man nur den Kopf schütteln kann...
Und man erkennt den Stil der Disney-Produktionen...solange die Filmreihe andauert, sind die Hauptdarsteller auch im echten Leben "zusammen" 
*rofl*


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Dezember 2009)

Zu Vapir-Filme: Die sollten liber n Guten Film zur oWoD machen... (nur leider Endete die ja '04  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Dezember 2009)

Die Abstimmung neigt sich dem Ende zu. Einige Gewinner scheint es schon klar zu geben, bei 2 Kategorien wirds noch eng.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Bedank dich bei den Kids die Vampirromantik im Moment gaaaaanz voll toll süüüüüß finden und Nasen wie Robert Pattinson anschmachten... dabei erinnert der Kerl mich immer an ein Schaf auf Valium.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/sign^^

Das einzige was ich bei Vampiren Romatisch finden wuerde, ist das Metzeln Seite an Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin ein Fan von "Kampf-Liebe" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hellsing Ultimate Ova...das waren noch gute Zeiten fuer Vampire^^ Und echt jetzt, Alucard und Seras sehen 10000x mal besser aus als Bella und Edward...


----------



## Soladra (19. Dezember 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Bedank dich bei den Kids die Vampirromantik im Moment gaaaaanz voll toll süüüüüß finden und Nasen wie Robert Pattinson anschmachten... dabei erinnert der Kerl mich immer an ein Schaf auf Valium.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich hab die Bücher gelesen. Doch. Wird es. ein par hundert Seiten, wo über Sex geredet wird, aber nie richtig wirds erwähnt. es wird noch viel schnulziger. VIEL schnulziger.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich hab die Bücher gelesen


HEXE!! HOLT BRENNHOLZ!


----------



## Dominau (19. Dezember 2009)

find Zweiohrkücken schlimmer als twillight..

schon der name  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (19. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> HEXE!! HOLT BRENNHOLZ!




Merry Meet!


----------



## Thoor (19. Dezember 2009)

Promi:Lady Gaga
Lied: Auotmatisch
Politiker: Berlusconi der alte Mafia Schmierboss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Film: Freitag der 13.


----------



## Tabuno (19. Dezember 2009)

Was hat 2012 in den schlechtesten Filmen dieses Jahres zu suchen? Oo


----------



## Huntermoon (19. Dezember 2009)

Mhh, 19.12, nach 18 Uhr, und es kann immernoch abgestimmt werden?


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> HEXE!! HOLT BRENNHOLZ!


wart n paar jahre dann bringt soldara ihr holz selber mit 

spätestens dann wenn sie völlig desillusioniert ist und merkt das diese welt nur aus elend und schmerz besteht


----------



## dragon1 (20. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wart n paar jahre dann bringt soldara ihr holz selber mit
> 
> spätestens dann wenn sie völlig desillusioniert ist und merkt das diese welt nur aus elend und schmerz besteht


und dann kommt man zum PC, geht auf buffed.de und das leben ist wieder einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (20. Dezember 2009)

Wo ist denn unser ehemaliger Verteidigungsminister bei der Umfrage zum schlechtesten Politiker geblieben?


----------

